# Vorschlag 4 Tages-Rundtour Südtirol



## jochend (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da dieses Jahr keine Zeit für einen richtigen AC bleibt, sondern nur für eine 3-4 Tage Rundtour, kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?

- Anreise Mittwoch abend mit dem Auto, z.B. nach Sterzing, Bozen, Meran, .. (egal, da ich nur aus München anreise)
- Radeln 3 1/2 - 4 Tage bis Sonntag nachmittag
- 1.800 - 2.500 Hm/Tag kein Problem
- 1-2.. h Schieben, Tragen/Tag kein Problem (vielleicht nicht jeden Tag)
- optimalerweise Eisjöchel eingebaut (von Süden in Richtung Norden ist glaube ich die bessere Route), da ich dort noch nicht war
- Brenner Grenzkamm, Geiseljoch, Pfundererjoch nicht, weil ich da erst letztes Jahr war

4 Tages Mini-AC ginge evt. auch, wenn Rückreise mit dem Zug möglich. Danke für Eure Ideen und Anregungen.


----------



## kroun (1. Mai 2008)

wie wär´s mit unserem Eisacktaler Dolomitencross mit Hüttenübernachtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochend (1. Mai 2008)

Das ist mir ein bisschen wenig - ausserdem stand die Gegend um die Rodenegger Alm auch bereits letztes Jahr auf dem Programm.


----------



## 3cinos (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Sölden - Rettenbachferner - Vent - Similaun -Vernagt Stausee - Eisjöchl - Timmelsjoch - Obergurgel - Langtalereck Hütte - Sölden

170km, 8500 HM, Straßen meiden = 85% Geländeanteil.


----------



## mountainbikerit (4. Mai 2008)

vinschgauBIKE organisiert vom 21.06. - 28.06. den Zwillingscraft-vinschgauBIKE Minitransalp mit den schönsten Touren rund um Vinschgau Meran.

Du kannst dich gerne täglich anhängen.

Mehr Infos unter:

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/vinschgaubike/programm/specials.php?we_objectID=2975


----------



## jochend (4. Mai 2008)

3cinos - das klingt gut. Ich werde mir das mal auf der Karte ansehen. Danke.


----------



## gipfelstürmer (5. Mai 2008)

Tortour 2007: 4 Tage, 7600 Hm, 203 km, viele Dolomitenklassiker - hier die Details

G.


----------



## Florian (6. Mai 2008)

Wir fahren diesen Sommer
Sterrzing - Schneebergscharte - Timmelsjoch - Similaun - Eisjöchel - Jaufenpass - Sterzing

Das sind 4 relativ anspruchsvolle Tage, aber insgesamt sicher eine lohnende Tour!


----------



## kroun (7. Mai 2008)

Florian schrieb:


> Wir fahren diesen Sommer
> Sterrzing - Schneebergscharte - Timmelsjoch - Similaun - Eisjöchel - Jaufenpass - Sterzing
> 
> Das sind 4 relativ anspruchsvolle Tage, aber insgesamt sicher eine lohnende Tour!



ja, da habt ihr euch ja was vorgenommen... neben guten Wadeln braucht ihr aber unbedingt auch halbwegs gutes wetter sonst wird´s zach ...


----------



## stevenselite (4. Januar 2010)

3cinos schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sölden - Rettenbachferner - Vent - Similaun -Vernagt Stausee - Eisjöchl - Timmelsjoch - Obergurgel - Langtalereck Hütte - Sölden
> 
> 170km, 8500 HM, Straßen meiden = 85% Geländeanteil.


Hast du für diese Tour GPS-Daten?


----------



## Jimmy (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,
sind zwar ein paar mehr Tage, aber an einigen Stellen auch kürzbar bzw. rückfahrbar.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376500&highlight=dolomiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

